# Adil Supermarket in JLT



## ravieverbest (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone know if there is an outlet for adil supermarket in Jumeirah Lakes Towers or anywhere near by??

Thank you.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

There is one in Al Barsha near the Al Barsha (Sharaf DG) metro station.


----------



## ravieverbest (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for replying..will check it out....


----------

